# Hi everyone :)



## LostHope (Nov 29, 2020)

Hey everyone I've been struggling for just over 15 years now. 
Undiagnosed. Suffer with flash backs and intrusive images. 
Had suicidal feelings and thoughts for as long as i can remember. 
Im friendly and don't judge always happy to chat and make friends with people.


----------



## Gooner_87 (Nov 29, 2020)

Welcome to the community @LostHope we are a friendly bunch of people hopefully you make some friends here 😊


----------



## LostHope (Nov 29, 2020)

Thank you 😊


----------



## Gooner_87 (Nov 29, 2020)

You're welcome 😊


----------



## Gooner_87 (Nov 29, 2020)

mist said:


> I’m not, I bite the heads off chickens when no one’s looking!


Trying to scare the new recruits off already 🤣🤣


----------



## LittleTooMuch (Nov 29, 2020)

mist said:


> I’m not, I bite the heads off chickens when no one’s looking!


You are a meany 😂 you always put me in a cage


----------



## Catsmother (Nov 29, 2020)

Hello @LostHope 
Welcome to the forum. Nice to meet you


----------



## LostHope (Nov 29, 2020)

Catsmother said:


> Hello @LostHope
> Welcome to the forum. Nice to meet you


Nice to meet you 2 😊


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 29, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## LostHope (Nov 29, 2020)

Butterfly88 said:


> Welcome!


Thank you 💜


----------



## marti (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## LostHope (Nov 29, 2020)

marti said:


>


Thank you


----------



## ZandraJoi (Dec 3, 2020)

Welcome @LostHope ! You'll make some great friends here!


----------



## LostHope (Dec 3, 2020)

ZandraJoi said:


> Welcome @LostHope ! You'll make some great friends here!


Thank you 💜


----------



## Kivessout (Dec 3, 2020)

@LostHope  Sorry for the late welcome


----------



## LostHope (Dec 3, 2020)

Kivessout said:


> @LostHope  Sorry for the late welcome


Thank you i love butterflies and that is so awesome 😍


----------



## Kivessout (Dec 3, 2020)

@LastHope, You're welcome. I guess I chose the right image then. lol


----------



## LostHope (Dec 3, 2020)

Kivessout said:


> @LastHope, You're welcome. I guess I chose the right image then. lol


Indeed you did 😁


----------



## Pinky (Dec 4, 2020)

Hello LastHope and welcome to the forum


----------



## LostHope (Dec 4, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Hello LastHope and welcome to the forum


Thank you 💜


----------



## safeinsanity (Dec 20, 2020)

Welcome to the board @LostHope! 😊


----------

